# Finally got this thing running pretty good



## cfellows (Jun 17, 2010)

Nothing really new here except I've finally gotten this engine to run pretty well. I think there are a lot of variables, like ambient temperature, humidity, fuel level in the tank, etc. In this video, I've added a loop of 1/8" copper tube to the air intake of the fuel tank. It is submerged beneath the fuel and has 5 or 6 very small holes drilled in the side. You can see the results by the amount of bubbling in the fuel jar.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_PFz3hfuKI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_PFz3hfuKI[/ame]

Chuck


----------



## Blogwitch (Jun 17, 2010)

It's now a great runner Chuck.

So basically, your problem was trying to run on too lean a vapour mixture?

I am asking this because when eventually I get onto my gas engine, which is supposed to run on propane or butane, and the carb for it shown on the plans is for gas running, I am going to try it on petrol vapour first. It should be cheaper and simpler to run, if it works.


John


----------



## steamer (Jun 17, 2010)

Nice Chuck! great build!

Is that a Ridders carb?

Dave


----------



## lathe nut (Jun 17, 2010)

Chuck, that is impressive, I got the plans and CD but still building up my courage to try it, wish to have that kind of a runner, Lathe Nut


----------



## bearcar1 (Jun 17, 2010)

That is like a visit form an old friend seeing that video, Chuck. Smoooo-ooth. The sound reminds me of the a full scale Model T. Thank you for the 'grins'.

BC1
Jim


----------



## cfellows (Jun 18, 2010)

Bogstandard  said:
			
		

> It's now a great runner Chuck.
> 
> So basically, your problem was trying to run on too lean a vapour mixture?
> 
> ...



John,

To tell the truth, I really don't know for sure, but I'm suspecting I have an air leak somewhere that's making it run lean. Before the latest mod, it would miss every other or every third time at a slow idle. Yet, when I would throttle it up, it would hit every time. Even when I leave it throttled up, but slow it down by squeezing the flywheel, it hits every time. Even with the latest mod, it won't idle smoothly much below where I have it in the video. It really has me puzzled. 

The other weird thing is that it appears to sometimes fire at the wrong time. You can hear it near the end of the video. It might be a backfire, but since the inlet valve is vacuum operated, it would prevent the engine from fiing back through the carb, so it just sounds like a "thump". Isn't backfiring also a symptom of lean mixture?

Finally, if I adjust the mixture to let in any air, the engine stops altogether.

Chuck


----------



## cfellows (Jun 18, 2010)

steamer  said:
			
		

> Nice Chuck! great build!
> 
> Is that a Ridders carb?
> 
> Dave



Dave, it's based on the Ridders vapor tank, but has a lot of my own mods to it, including the throttle and the air mixer.

Chuck


----------



## Philjoe5 (Jun 28, 2010)

Nice engine Chuck. Did I miss the build? I'm wondering what kind of IC engine I'm looking at here. Thanks for posting

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## BenPeake (Jun 30, 2010)

Nice engine Chuck!

I love how long the conrod is and it makes a nice sound. Looks like the flywheel is perfectly true. Keep it up,

Ben


----------



## cfellows (Jun 30, 2010)

Philjoe5  said:
			
		

> Nice engine Chuck. Did I miss the build? I'm wondering what kind of IC engine I'm looking at here. Thanks for posting
> 
> Cheers,
> Phil



Thanks, Phil, here's a link the original build:

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=6352.0

Chuck


----------



## vascon2196 (Jul 3, 2010)

Looks and sounds great Chuck!

I have been staring at my finished combustion chamber for a while now.....the geared end scares me but I'll get to it eventually.

Great job!

Chris


----------

